# Aircraft Identification



## No_Nickname (Oct 9, 2008)

Can somebody help me in identifying this plane. I could of swore I've seen this plane before but the name eludes me


----------



## Célérité (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi No_Nickname, it's a Miles M.35 Libellula


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 9, 2008)

post it in the Ugly aircraft thread it belongs there!


----------



## Krabat42 (Oct 9, 2008)

Or try the "Aircraft Identification V" thread. It's a piece of cake for the people there. 





Krabat


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 9, 2008)

ok, thanks


----------



## Waynos (Oct 9, 2008)

No need, it is definitely the Miles Libellula as posted earlier. Krabat, is that Spit image from the TV show 'Piece of Cake'?


----------



## Krabat42 (Oct 10, 2008)

> Krabat, is that Spit image from the TV show 'Piece of Cake'?



Yes it is. And it's Ray Hanna in the Cockpit.

I did this time after time in Il-2 Sturmovik but having only one life makes it much more "interesting".  

Krabat


----------



## Waynos (Oct 10, 2008)

I loved that show, wish it was out on DVD


----------

